
Google's url shortener at goo.gl can generate QR codes - jlhamilton
http://www.google.com/buzz/109412257237874861202/bSSWKdJcZf7/Heres-a-new-trick-that-hasnt-been-blogged-yet
======
endlessvoid94
I was JUST about to start hacking on something like this. A URL shortener for
market and app store URLS that generates QR codes at the same time.

Dammit!

edit: I am even in mid-process of acquiring a .et domain so I could've had
<http://mark.et/whatever>. Gah!

~~~
mahmud
If you're looking for an excuse to quit, you will always find one.

Get back in there and do it! At least then you can say "Google competed with
me" :-)

~~~
flipbrad
might there be a patenting issue?

edit: see the comment below re: patenting

------
minouye
Kudos to Google on this. They've really been pushing QR and that's exactly the
kind of support needed for it to reach critical mass. Reading QR codes is one
of the few ways my Droid can school the iPhone...

<http://code.google.com/p/zxing/>

~~~
joezydeco
Google really could have done a cool thing by etching a unique QR on the back
of each Nexus one. Instead we got android.com. Maybe next time.

------
mootothemax
As far as I'm aware, there are a ludicrous amount of patents surrounding the
use of QR-type codes that link to URLs. I remember NeoMedia in particular
being singled out by the EFF for having a stupidly sample patent on the
linking.

I'm now curious to see who wants to take on Google's strength when it comes to
this game ;)

------
pyre
Ok, but does this create a QR code for the original URL, or a QR code that
points at Google's shortened URL?

~~~
nzmsv
Shortened :(

------
michaelbuckbee
Something else to checkout with Google and QR Codes is Google's [QR Code Chart
API](<http://code.google.com/apis/chart/image_charts.html>). It is the most
dead simple way to create QR Codes that I've found.

~~~
pwim
Yes, all the URL shortener does is redirect to the chart api.

------
mattezell
There are just so many uses for this... Everyone from print+digital content
providers (local magazines, papers, etc) to ma and pa IT shops can use such a
service...

I know that it's nothing new, but the fact the Google is putting it out there
pretty much ensures its wide-spread adoption (more so, anyways)...

~~~
nzmsv
Well, CueCat was something very similar, magazines and all. Perhaps it was
just a decade too early.

------
Tichy
Pretty useless since apparently goo.gl is not even open to the public.

------
MikeCapone
That's brilliant! I imagine that those will be everywhere very soon.

~~~
nandemo
FWIW, in Japan QR codes are already ubiquitous.

Practically every Japanese cell phone has a built-in utility for reading bar
codes. Any printed advertising material that contains an URL will also have a
QR code.

